# So, I think I'm coming down with a cold, and I'm 6 1/2 weeks pregnant. What to do?



## JennT (Jul 17, 2000)

Stuffy nose, sneezing, scratchy throat, mild coughing, headache, low-grade fever (99). It might just be allergies + pregnancy. 6 1/2 weeks pregnant. Books say no cold or allergy meds (except Tylenol and the nasal spray), no echinacea/zinc/mega-doses of Vitamin C. Have not been to the OB/GYN yet; have first appointment on the 26th of this month.So what do I do? Just rest, Tylenol, nasal spray Kleenex, and clear fluids? Can I gargle salt water? Drink orange juice? Eat chicken soup? Take warm baths? What about Vicks VapoRub? Eucalyptus in the steamer? Any ideas?


----------



## Cindy Pooh (Sep 3, 1999)

Jenn.......When I was pregnant I was allowed to take Sudafed, but I really wouldn't do anything other than the Tylenol and nose spray until you've talked to your doctor....My doctor gave me a sheet that listed every ailment you can think of and what you could take for it - maybe if you call them they can tell you over the phone what you can take.....I know orange juice and chicken soup are ok.....I used to take hundreds of warm baths because it was the only time I wasn't sick - I had all day sickness with both of my girls.....I wouldn't take any vitamins and I know they will start you on pre-natal vitamins soon which are good for everything!! Take care of yourself and make sure to get plenty of rest!!


----------



## JennT (Jul 17, 2000)

Thanks, CindyPooh. I'm on prenatal vitamins now, and have been for a while (or at least, the Women's Formula, which has all the same stuff). Actually, I think it's allergies after all and I'm just extra-sensitive; I don't feel feverish.I want to take whoever is up there laughing at me to task for having the pregnancy start in the spring; we've been trying for over a year, and suddenly I get pregnant at the beginning of allergy season?! Give me a break!







Anyway, I guess I just need a lot of sleep and some Tylenol and chicken soup for the symptoms! And I'm with you - thank God for warm baths...


----------



## Anna2 (Jul 12, 2000)

I had the same problem you did Jenn. I got pregnant with my son last April, he's now 3 1/2 months old, but I was constantly stuffed up, allergies and colds. I couldn't take anything for the allergies. After your 12th week, you can start taking Sudafed, like Cindy said, any type of tylenol, or Robitussen DM. I was told not to take anything the fist twelve weeks except for regular tylenol. I agree with Cindy, I wouldn't take anything else until you talk to your doctor. I hope you start feeling better, cause I remember what I felt like, its worse when your pregnant. Congratulations on the baby! Anna


----------



## JennT (Jul 17, 2000)

Thanks Anna. I'm a whiny-girl, so I did call my doctor. She said that a temp of 99 is probably just the pregnancy itself, and that I am probably just one of those unfortunate women whose allergies are worse during pregnancy. Since I dared to get pregnant during hay fever season, well, I'm kinda out of luck. I also have a little IBS today.So I called in and exaggerated (told them I have a cold - they don't know I'm pregnant yet), and I intend to do some laundry, sleep, and be on the BB today. Maybe with more rest I'll feel better.Oh, and we picked up orange juice yesterday, on sale, and it's the calcium-fortified kind. This is good, because I'm terribly allergic to milk, and can only get so much in a day from store-brand Caltrate purple!


----------



## Kitty19HasIBS (Jan 8, 2002)

I know you are probably over your cold now, but if not be careful of Claritin. They are not finding out it could be possible to cause birth defects.


----------



## JennT (Jul 17, 2000)

Thanks, Kitty. It turned out to be allergies, and Claritin never worked for me anyway, but it's nice to know people are concerned. I can tell you right now exactly what I am and am not allowed to take while pregnant:I can take prenatal vitamins, calcium (Caltrate purple), and my thyroid meds (they're going to test my thyroid once a month). I can use my nasal spray (Flonase) and my asthma inhaler (albuterol) if needed... apparently these two are okay because they're inhaled, rtaher than swallowed. I can take Tylenol if needed and after teh first trimester I'll be allowed to take Benadryl, Imodium, or Sudafed if I need them.I was taken off the Levsin and I can't take acidophilus until my doc says so.


----------



## Kitty19HasIBS (Jan 8, 2002)

No Levsin, hmm I'm rethinking ever having children if they take that from me.


----------

